# Need advice over an offer I got.



## nucleartip (Jul 13, 2014)

Hello All,

Need your advice on an offer I received, it's basically from a startup, am having around 6.5 years of experience, and the offer they have made is of 6500$ per month.

Need your advice over following.

1. Is that decent amount of salary considering my experience level?
2. What are the expenses in Singapore, am single as of now so planning either a shared accommodation or an separate one.
3. What will be the tax amount in given salary?
4. Is it worth shifting to an startup in Singapore?

any help of yours will be highly appreciated.

Thanks,
NT


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

What happened to your job in Germany (with very good salary and conditions), which you mentioned on another thread a while ago?
For Singapore, again, you have a very reasonable offer at S$6500/month (assuming your education and work experience details from the other thread are still valid).
Rent is around S$1000-1200/month for a sublet room, or S$2500-3000 for a whole unit. Apart from that, you need S$800-1000 for daily necessities. Any luxuries (smoking and drinking are especially expensive in Singapore!), travel, etc. goes on top of that.
Taxes are low and can be calculated at www.iras.gov.sg - you'll probably pay around S$2400/year (payable after submitting your tax declaration at the beginning of the following year).
Of course I cannot comment on the company (startup) you want to join, as I don't know anything about it.


----------



## nucleartip (Jul 13, 2014)

beppi said:


> What happened to your job in Germany (with very good salary and conditions), which you mentioned on another thread a while ago?
> For Singapore, again, you have a very reasonable offer at S$6500/month (assuming your education and work experience details from the other thread are still valid).
> Rent is around S$1000-1200/month for a sublet room, or S$2500-3000 for a whole unit. Apart from that, you need S$800-1000 for daily necessities. Any luxuries (smoking and drinking are especially expensive in Singapore!), travel, etc. goes on top of that.
> Taxes are low and can be calculated at www.iras.gov.sg - you'll probably pay around S$2400/year (payable after submitting your tax declaration at the beginning of the following year).
> Of course I cannot comment on the company (startup) you want to join, as I don't know anything about it.



thanks beppi, actually I rejected that offer was not satisfied on technology part, about the company its a small startup(50+ employee) and they have recently concluded series b round of funding.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

nucleartip said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Need your advice on an offer I received, it's basically from a startup, am having around 6.5 years of experience, and the offer they have made is of 6500$ per month.
> 
> ...


Adding on to what Beppi said, with the slowing property market, HDB apartments, including master rooms, can be rented for below 1K per month, and common (i.e. with a shared toilet) can be as low as 500 $, at the moment

As for startups, well, there are excellent benefits of working for well funded startups

Lot of startups give a lot of benefits, which are not the norm

Like a startup I know, offers 25 days annual leave, life insurance (unheard of, as all companies only offer out patient medical/surgical), employee share options and also quarterly bonus, varying between a quarter month pay to a half a month pay

Larger companies rarely offer such incentives

And startups, in Singapore context, are known to spend beyond their earning, to entice more investors, so it may be a wonderful ride, that, may or may not last 

With the SG Gov ramping up incentives for technology companies, with next to near unlimited passes and tax breaks, most startups are doing well.


----------

